# Excel 2000 file + not printing in color



## iceman (Dec 25, 2002)

Hi,

Ive got an excel file that i use at work. Whats happened is that ive got all the color i need in the appropriate cells but when doing a print preview, it shows all the cells without color.

Then trying to print, it prints in black and white only, even on a color printer.

Ive tried changing the color of one cell to green for example, and even then when i print preview, the color isnt showing or printing at all

Any help is appreciated

Cheers


----------



## iceman (Dec 25, 2002)

oh, and copying the contents of the sheet into a new excel document works fine. The color is seen in the print preview and printed

is theres something wrong with my initial document???

Cheers


----------



## titlezip (Oct 28, 2008)

Solution:
File --> Page Setup --> Sheet tab --> can not be set to print black and white.

This exact problem happened to my boss. It's great to be the hero.


----------

